# Tiger RIP 1997 to 2012



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We let Tiger go yesterday. She was 13 years young. She was the best golden we have had. She came from a BYB newspaper ad. She was definitely the most beautiful golden we have had. 

Alaska is a great place to raise our goldens. They get hunting, fishing, camping, rafting, flying, everthing they could possibly want. I'm so lucky that we found a breed that will let us take them anywhere. What a fun life for them.

I hope that Tiger will remember us as fun owners that showed her a great time here in Alaska.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so sorry for your loss of Tiger..She was indeed beautiful! it sounded like she had the best life...big hugs


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tiger. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. Our first golden, Maggie, also came from a BYB newspaper ad. We were blessed with her for almost 14 years.

RIP sweet Tiger. Run hard at the bridge.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tiger! He was a beautiful boy, and sounds like he had a wonderful life with your family in Alaska. Goldens are generally so adventurous, so I'm sure he loved his life there with you. It still hurts like crazy to lose them though, doesn't it? They never live long enough, and we miss them so much. Hugs to your family, I know this so hard to go through.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tiger was so very beautiful. She is always near... just now on silent paws. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you gave Tiger a wonderful life. Savor the good memories. I know how much it hurts right now but I hope when the time is right Tiger would approve you getting another golden to comfort you.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

She was beautiful. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. His life was perfect, every single day of it!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry... She was gorgeous!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Tiger was beautiful, she had a wonderful life. Us too, our Casey was almost 13 and from a newspaper ad. You took such good care of her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry on our loss of Tiger... run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Tiger. She was beautiful. It sounds like she had a wonderful, adventurous life. It's so difficult to say good bye


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. (((HUGS))).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. It sounds like Tiger lived the most amazing life - she was so incredibly lucky to be with you. When you feel a little better we would love to see more pictures of her!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tiger was gorgeous. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful girl. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with a loving family. We understand your pain. Hope that time eases this for you and you can look back at your special memories of her and smile.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a life...playing in the Alaska Wilderness...Cool! She looks Stunning sitting there in the sun...wet, being Proud...I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She was a lovely and lucky girl! RIP Tiger.


----------



## Goldengirl4 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tiger. She looks alot like my sweet golden Clancy who passed away in April. Your pretty girl had a wonderful long life and she knew you loved her very much. I can't imagine a more beautiful,fun place for a golden to live than Alaska! I know how very hard this is for you. Know that as time passes your sweet,happy memories of her will replace the sadness.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry your sweet Tiger had to leave. She was beautiful indeed. You gave her wonderful life and she will remember you. She will live in your heart forever.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Tiger girl.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tiger, it sounds like you shared some wonderful times and made some unforgettable memories. X


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

She is and will always be beautiful. She will never leave your heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiger*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tiger-what a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tiger, she was a beautiful girl. I know she had a wonderful like living in Alaska. 

My thoughts are with your during this sad time. 

Godspeed sweet Tiger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiger and I know you'll miss her very much. How wonderful you had her for 13 years. It sounds like she had a fun and active life with you. Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They never stay long enough...but she was a lucky girl to have lived such an adventurous life particularly in Alaska. RIP Tiger.

Pete


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

What a wonderful, adventurous life Tiger must have had! God bless you until you see her again.


----------

